# Blackhawk crash in Italy today



## Parmigiano (Nov 8, 2007)

Today at 12.30 CET an US UH60 with 11 people crashed along the Piave river (Itali north-east)
It seems that the heli left Avian o base at 11.30 for a training mission, dropping and picking up troops when the rotor hit the ground causing the crash.

At the moment they reported 4 dead and 7 wounded, of which 3 in danger of life.



Treviso, cade elicottero militare Usa Quattro soldati morti, sette feriti - cronaca - Repubblica.it


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 8, 2007)

Damn that sucks! To the fallen I 

I hate it when this happens.

Unfortunatly the Army Aviation Community is a very small community and as a former Blackhawk Crew Chief I am dreading to see the list of names when they are released. Chances are I know some of the crew.


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 8, 2007)

What these guys do for us is noble.....and dangerous. 

TO


----------



## Parmigiano (Nov 9, 2007)

Unfortunately 6 are confirmed dead.

here the pictures of the crash (hopefully the link will work)

Multimedia | la tribuna di Treviso


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 9, 2007)

There were pictures in the Stars and Stripes this morning as well.

Seems like a blade came into contact with the ground causing the crash. I can not confirm this however.

I am very nervous about seeing the list of dead as I might very well know some of them. The unit was even a Germany based unit out of Mannheim.


----------



## mkloby (Nov 9, 2007)




----------

